# WOW....BlakLader Heavy Worker Pants



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Nice….pricey but nice.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

man those are pricey…i enjoy my carhartt's and you get them in bibs and for much less…sewing a opened slot for knee pads wouldn't take much on those…but if they work for others then i say go for it..i just cant see how they would be worth that much….


----------



## PhineasWhipsnake (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah, but do they make your butt look fat?


----------



## TThomas (Dec 16, 2008)

mmmmm good point PhineasWhipsnake…....for that kinda money you would think they would make me look like Brad Pitt…lol….

grizzman…..I understand the cost issue…I do not typically buy pricy work cloths or pricy any type of clothing….I wear them out to fast…I will say that the pockets do work well, nice and roomy and the knee pads are great…..they are made better than any other pants I have ever worn…only time will tell if they are worth the money or not….if the last me a year or more then I'll keep getting them if not I will look at going back to the Dickeys..


----------

